# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wellness onderzoek

## Tamara Kops

Beste wellness liefhebber,

Voor mijn afstudeeropdracht doe ik een onderzoek naar de wellness liefhebbers.
Ben jij een echte wellness liefhebber en wil je kans maken op een Nederlandse Sauna Cadeaubon? Doe dan mee aan dit onderzoek t/m 22 mei 2015!
http://goo.gl/forms/lmxNwL57u0

Liefs,
Tamara Kops
4e jaars student Vrijetijdsmanagement

----------

